

Stay Employed - Web Developer Skills in Most Demand (PHP, AJAX, MySQL..) - reazalun
http://www.odesk.com/blog/2008/12/stay-employed-web-developer-skills-in-most-demand-php-ajax-mysql/

======
sh1mmer
I'd like to see these stats from a larger jobs site.

We have an API from Hotjobs (<http://developer.yahoo.com/hotjobs/>) so maybe
someone could do that (or I might if I have time).

------
kailashbadu
Odesk? Well, yeah, as long as you are willing to hire yourself out at
$15/hour.

~~~
bdotdub
Yeah, I don't know that oDesk trends is a good indicator. Plus, I have a weird
feeling that people who post jobs on there aren't really tech savvy and know
so far as BUZZWORD1 BUZZWORD2, etc

------
Tichy
What exactly is an AJAX job?

